# Tải MP3 KeyShifter Full Crack-Phần Mềm Nâng Hạ Tone Beat Nhạc



## quynhchi2021 (19/5/21)

MP3 Keyshifter là một công cụ linh hoạt của chương trình với khả năng chuyển đổi các phím của track âm thanh khác nhau và lưu chúng thành các tập tin MP3 và WAV.Bằng việc chọn ra những bài hát mà bạn ưa thích sau đó chuyển đổi lên xuống mức độ âm thanh phù hợp với tông của bạn thông qua vài biểu tượng đơn giản trên giao diện phần mềm. Dưới đây Tải ngay đi sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn cách tải Mp3 keyshifter full crack-phần mềm nâng hạ tone nhạc  một cách nhanh tróng dễ dàng nhất.
*I. Tính Năng Phần Phềm Nâng Hạ nhạc MP3 KeyShifter*
+ Thay đổi độ cao thấp của beat nhạc
+ Thay đổi trường độ nhanh chậm của beat nhạc
+  Lưu lại thành file mp3
+ Thay đổi tông nhạc trong khi hát cho phù hợp với từng ca khúc và quãng giọng.
+ Tối ưu hóa nhạc nền và lưu lại trong quá trình thu âm.
+ Phần mềm dễ sử dụng, điều hướng trực quan.
+ Để phù hợp với giọng hát của từng người, phù hợp với từng loại nhạc cụ theo ý muốn, ví dụ như Sáo Trúc
*II. Hướng dẫn Cài đặt Phần mềm MP3 KeyShifter nâng hạ tone beat nhạc*
*– Liên kết tải phần mềm:   Download*
*



* 
*– Cài đặt phần mềm*
Các bạn cài đặt theo hướng dẫn bằng hình ảnh
*Bước 1.*  Giải Nén Phần Mềm







*Bước 2. *Mở file _mp3keysetup.exe_ chạy sau đó nhần vào* I Argee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




*Bước 3*. Chọn thư mục cần chạy sau đó nhấn *Next, *sau đó nhấn vào *Install








Bước 4*. Nhấn vào* Finish



*
*Bước 5*. Mở úng dụng lên sau đó nhấn vào* OK*




*Bước 6.* Sau khi cài đặt xong mở* register* lên và nhập key:
License name:* Tap Chi Vi Tinh*
License code:* 85n-2d5-m5g-crm*




*III. Các Sử Dụng Phần Mềm Phần Phềm Nâng Hạ nhạc MP3 KeyShifter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Open và chon bài hát cần chuyển tone *( file name không dấu và không kí tự đặc biệt, nếu có phải rename đi nhé)* ?
*Key* ( cột đứng) : mỗi nấc là nửa cung, cứ thế mà phang thôi.
*Tempo* ( ngang): độ nhanh chậm của bài hát, thích bao nhiêu kéo bấy nhiêu thôi
khi đã ưng ý thì click save thôi
* Lưu ý: chỉ nên nâng ỏ hạ tối đa 2 cung, nếu nhiều hơn sẽ méo tiếng nặng
Trên đây Tải ngay đi đã hướng dẫn các bạn cách tải Mp3 keyshifter full crack– phần mềm nâng hạ tone nhạc một cách đơn giản và dễ sủ dụng nhất. Chúc các bạn thành công!
*Chú ý:*
1. Thư mục chứa bài hát, hoặc tên bài hát phải được để tiếng việt không có dấu hoặc không có ký tự đặc biệt
2. Nếu không nhập key thì nó chỉ cho nghe chứ không lưu lại được.


----------

